# FS:yellow shrimp



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have young yellow shrimp for sale- $2each
they are about 3/4"


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

weekend bump


----------



## wsum (Nov 20, 2012)

any pic of your shrimps?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Pic added, bump


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

how big are they?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

From 1/2+"to 3/4"


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Still have some


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Time to thin out the colony again


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Valentine's day bump


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Interested - how many do you have?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like some as well. How many you have available? I am interested in 10-20 of them.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Pending 


Sold


----------



## FruFru (Jan 20, 2012)

can you PM me with your location and how many you have left ? etc...I am just looking for 10


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any available??


----------

